# Bild vergrössern ohne andere Ebenen zu verändern ?



## spesso (1. Mai 2003)

Hoi zäme,

ich habe in Photoshop für eine Website eine Navigation erstellt mit der grösse 145*520 nun möchte ich aber die Navigation um 30 Pixel länger machen (145*550) ohne die anderen Ebenen in der grösse zu ändern. 

Ist das irgendwie möglich ?


----------



## Lord Brain (1. Mai 2003)

Einfach die Ebene die die Navigation beinhaltet anklicken und durch ziehen des Rahmens vergrössern oder "strg + t".

p.s.: ich hoffe, dass ich die frage überhaupt richtig verstanden habe...


----------



## spesso (1. Mai 2003)

nein ich meine nicht ganz das... 
so kann ich ja nur die unterste Ebende vergrössern oder verkleinern ich möchte aber das ganze Bild. Ohne das sich die daraufbefindenden ebenen verändern.

Hier die Navigation http://www.industry-club.ch/main.php


----------



## Dick Starbuck (1. Mai 2003)

Du willst das Bild an sich größer machen um z.B. einen weiteren Menupunkt einzufügen?

Das erreichst du mit Bild >> Arbeitsfläche.

Oder hab ich das Problem auch falsch verstanden?


----------



## spesso (1. Mai 2003)

ja genau das ist das was ich gesucht habe  eigentlich gar nicht so schwer zu finden 

Besten Dank für die Hilfe


----------

